# New Rescue Interaction with Existing Dog



## Zeiff (May 6, 2009)

I've never had two dogs at one time before. I have just recently picked up a Border Collie from a county shelter in Georgia and have a question about how they are interacting. I posted a video of their interacting on the facebook page that I created for the foster BC. www.facebook.com/1296Clyde

My Aussie is generally the aggressor but provides ample visual clues such as the bow that I am not worried about him esculating the situation. The new border collie however usually doesn't respond or will occasionally respond for a second then just lays down.

For those with experience please take a look at the video and let me know what I'm looking at.

Thank you


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

I think they're playing. I feel like if the dog that is lying down was actually really bothered, he would have just got up and left. My dog often lies down like this on the ground while my foster jumps around him, pounces on him, and pulls at his ears lol. Once he's had enough, he will usually try to get away, and if she doesn't let him, he will bare his teeth to let her know that he's had enough.


----------



## Zeiff (May 6, 2009)

Thank you taquitos


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

It's just playing. There was no fear or aggression involved.
They're both very cute. Thanks for rescuing one. 
Walking them together briskly, while leashed, will help them bond.


----------

